# نظام Wonderware intouch 10.0 runtime



## MA7ED (31 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 

انا اعمل في شركه للزيوت النباتيه و عندي نظام نظام Wonderware intouch 10.0 runtime

و النظام جديد علي 

تكفووووووووووون الي عنده معلومه او شرح او كتب عربيه او انجليزيه لا يبخل علينا 

و بالتوفيق للجميع :87:


----------



## mae4ever (25 يوليو 2010)

انا ممكن اساعدك بكتاب بس بيشرح intouch 8 اعتقد الاختلاف بسيط


----------



## MA7ED (5 سبتمبر 2011)

mae4ever قال:


> انا ممكن اساعدك بكتاب بس بيشرح intouch 8 اعتقد الاختلاف بسيط



يعطيك الف عافيه اخووووي 
تم تغيير المجال :7:


----------

